# blues



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Went to pull a camera. Shot some birds.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I am dying to go shoot some pine hens. I love it. Nice work


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I got some intel on a bunch more, next Saturday is game time.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! My old stomping grounds are devoid of pine hen these days . Good to see someone getting into them.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice! My old stomping grounds are devoid of pine hen these days . Good to see someone getting into them.


Mine too....looks like that winter storm in may / june really took a toll on my old hunting grounds...


----------

